# Urwerk - Pocket Watch



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

Personally speaking, I have never been a great follower of Pocket watches - but this one seems very interesting (or crazy as they described it)....Not to mention the price tag 

http://www.thewatche...y-pocket-watch/


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A bit of innovation and creativity for a change in pocket watches. I will ask Mrs Dobra to buy me one for Christmas. Ouch!

Mike


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I like it but it's more than my house!!!?! ðŸ˜³


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Urwerk use a similar movement and indicators in their equally expensive wrist watches.


----------

